# New Black TTS



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi
Hello from Devon, I am the proud owner of a 09 TTS 3 weeks old. I cant stop smiling. my last Audi was a a WR quattro back in 1982. (what have i been thinking since???????????)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...

We will of course want to see pictures


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  and he means both cars :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Welcome.
Get some pics posted up! 

Rogue


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome . 8)


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

A couple of Photos taken today, (first day off since having it)I am now 5 weeks into ownership and LOVING it


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome , nice car. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome buddy, nice car......


----------

